

Three Months, What Now? - max0563
http://steamcommunity.com/games/372770/announcements/detail/74657886688515827/

======
blufunkd
I would say indie developers upload their partially developed playable demos
for real-time feedback, instead of having the game developed fully and then
re-think.

~~~
max0563
They are all dreamers until reality hits them square in the face.

------
max0563
This post just really kind of touched me and I am interested in seeing what
the rest of HN has to say about it...

